#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Vliegen

## Enrico

ik heb op een aantal forum polls gelezen over het "vliegen" van apparaten

O.a. gezien ik bezig ben met een klein woordenboekje over deze tak, zou ik graag willen weten wat het is!!!

Als iemand het mij uit kan leggen, graag :Smile: 

Mvg Enrico

----------


## Dropsen

Iets in je truss hangen.
Een gevlogen headje hangt in je truss....

Rob

----------


## jurjen_barel

Zodra het niet meer op de grond staat en het omhoog wordt/is gehesen, vliegt t.
Meestal praten we dan over truss, maar als ik het goed heb kan een line-array ook direct aan een takel omhoog worden gehesen en heet t dan nog steeds vliegen. Dus truss is niet verplicht. (Correct me if I'm wrong)  :Wink:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Oftewel; je vliegt wanneer je los bent van de grond, datzelfde geld ook voor apparatuur.

----------


## DeAl

Aha, ik dacht wel dat vliegen die betekenis had.
Ik dacht echter dat enkel alles wat omhoog getakeld was aan plafond/dakconstructie de benaming vliegen kreeg.
Dus niet een truss die met "poten" ondersteund wordt op de vloer ...

Greetz

----------


## Rademakers

> citaatus niet een truss die met "poten" ondersteund wordt op de vloer ...



Dat heet dan ook geen vliegen. Als je vervolgens apparatuur aan die truss ophangt, dan is die apparatuur wel "gevlogen".

Die truss hoeft overigens dus niet met poten op de grond te staan (kan ook worden gevlogen).

Mvg Johan

----------


## moderator

vliegen: last die je hijst of heft. Hijsen doe je dus met een takel, heffen met een statief.

----------


## AJB

Hijsen wil zeggen dat het gaat om een *vrijhangende last* (!), enkel gehesen apparatuur "vliegt"... Een lichtmast met truss is geen gevlogen truss...

grtz AJB

----------


## sparky

En toch zeg ik u, kan ik apparaten laten vliegen zonder dat er takels of steels of wat dan ook in de buurt zijn!!!
[ :Embarrassment: )] :Big Grin:  Maar dat is weer een heel ander verhaal natuurlijk.

Dit is nog gedeeltelijk waar ook, als ik een speaker vanuit een hoogwerker met steels in het dak hang, noem ik dat gevlogen, komt geen takel aan te pas.

Wat speakerclusters en ook line-arrays betreft Jurjen, die hangen aan een vliegframe, deze hangt weer aan de takel(s) En nee, idd niet aan truss, hoeveel soorten truss mogen een belasting van een ton hebben over een of twee punten verdeeld denk je?

----------


## kokkie

Ik vind 'vliegen' een beetje vreemde term voor licht. 

Geluid kan worden 'gevlogen' en versterkers en dimmers kun je 'meevliegen'.
Maar ik zeg tegen de rigger dat ie een paar takeltjes moet inknopen, vervolgens pik ik een trussje aan, daar hang ik lampen in  die worden bekabeld en dan zeg ik tegen de rigger dat het trussje weg kan. Dat trussje wordt nog een keer getrimt (misschien met d of dt) en dan is het klaar. Komt geen vliegen aan te pas.
Ook niet naar de klant toe. We hangen trussjes/carreetjes of wat dan ook in, maar we zeggen nooit dat we het licht gaan vliegen.

----------


## AJB

Je kent de term; "dit trussje/trekje kan naar ***" niet ?? :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Enrico

Bedankt voor al jullie reacties, ik ben weer wat wijzer geworden!

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Enrico en Kokkie:
nog FF in aansluiting op ralph en AJB:
Hier is weer de (Hollandse?) verwarring door het gebruik van engelse termen, die we letterlijk gaan vertalen.
In het Engelse taalgebied (GB/VS/Australie/Canada-enz) wordt in de theatersector met de term 'flying' zowel 'materiaal hijsen' (decor, licht, geluid, effekten enz.) als 'personen hijsen' = om de illusie van het vliegen te creeren. 
Als iemand hier (NL) praat over een 'gevlogen' systeem bedoelt hij meestal 'opgehesen of opgehangen'. 
En dat zijn dan 'vrijhangende' lasten = 'beweegbaar in de ruimte' (in elk geval in horizontale richting).
Plaats je een speaker-box op een statief dan heb je een 'geleide last', en is die beweging (grotendeels) onmogelijk.
Hang je een speaker onder een hoogwerker dan ben je illegaal bezig (er zullen weing hoogwerker- fabrikanten aangeven dat hun werktuigen ook geschikt zijn voor het ophijsen van lasten), maar zodra dat ding hangt is het een 'ongeleide, en dus vrijhangende last'.
Je kunt natuurlijk eindeloos zeuren over de lengte van de steels en het zijdelings tuien ervan, maar de principes in onderscheid lijken me duidelijk.
Dus Kokkie in jouw taalgebruik heb je deze verwarring wel degelijk laten binnensluipen. 
Er is geen wezenlijk onderscheid tussen het ophijsen/ophangen van geluidweergevers of verstekers, of 'lichtweergevers' of dimmers. 

Wanneer we het over echte 'personen vliegsystemen' hebben, moet je maar eens kontakt opnemen met Frontline Rigging. Daar hebben ze een paar ZFX-vliegsystemen in de verhuur.

----------

